# Norfolk VA Off the air



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

WELL it's a nor'easter... I have pretty good reception on every channel except the locals! ALL locals are off the air! _"no need to call us- we are aware that this TV station is temporarily unavailable..we'll have this channel back as quickly as possible. Sorry for the interuption"_


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Got any local power outages ? I'll bet the local receive facility is dark right now....


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

correcto mundo! that is what happened.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

That's why an OTA antenna(s) is needed as a backup. Hope you get your local stations back soon. I hear some areas of VA and NC got over 5" of rain.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

n3ntj said:


> That's why an OTA antenna(s) is needed as a backup. Hope you get your local stations back soon. I hear some areas of VA and NC got over 5" of rain.


I don't think I got 5 inches, but it was pretty steady for about 2.5 days.

Agree 100% about OTA antenna / TV to receive it on. Hurricanes really play havoc with DBS, and not much better on digital OTA...


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

On the other hand... thank the GODS! for DVR! Lot's of programs recorded!!


----------

